# Topic open for discussion



## SupaSwole (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 1, 2013)

Cancer Significantly Greater Outcome For Cigarette Users Than Cannabis Users
Posted March 29th, 2013 by Barry Blunt & filed under Studies.







Cigarettes kill 443,000 people a year?in the United States alone. Marijuana has never killed anyone. Thus, it?s not so shocking (or earth shattering) that one provides a healthier lifestyle than the other. Still, it?s worthwhile to reinforce what we know and hammer the shit out of it till people get it. Thi

Randwick, Australia: Adults who inhale cannabis report significantly better health outcomes than do those who smoke tobacco or a combination of both substances, according to exploratory survey data to be published in the journalAddictive Behaviors.

Investigators at the University of New South Wales assessed the relationship between cannabis, tobacco, and combined cannabis-tobacco use and various health outcomes in 350 subjects age 40 and older.

Authors reported that the cannabis-only subjects reported ?significantly better? general health and fewer smoking-related health concerns compared to the tobacco-only group. Specifically, both tobacco-smoking groups experienced significantly more mucous/sputum than the other two groups (the cannabis-only group and controls). Cannabis-only subjects were less likely to report diagnoses of cancer and diabetes compared to all other groups, including controls; however, these differences did not achieve statistical significance. Overall, researchers reported, ?General health measures demonstrated a pattern in which the control and cannabis-only groups tended to report the best health, with the two tobacco-smoking groups faring worse.?

They concluded, ?Cannabis-only users report better health than tobacco and cannabis-tobacco users. Mixing cannabis with tobacco may synergistically compromise health.?

A separate clinical trial published in 2012 in the Journal of the American Medical Association (JAMA) reported that subjects exposed to moderate doses of cannabis smoke long-term did not suffer from deficits in pulmonary function, but that subjects exposed to tobacco smoke did so.

For more information, please contact Paul Armentano, NORML Deputy Director, at: paul@norml.org. Full text of the study, ?Health outcomes associated with long-term regular cannabis and tobacco smoking,? will appear in Addictive Behaviors.

Cigarettes kill while Cannabis Cures. These are the facts. One remains illegal while the other is sold around the block and around the clock. Something?s gotta give.

 via NORML
Cancer Significantly Greater Outcome For Cigarette Users Than Cannabis Users | Marijuana.com


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 1, 2013)

^^^Both of my grandparents are 79 and chain smoke about 2 packs per day out of boredom IMO.  When their lungs can't take anymore shit, they hit the rescue inhaler or the nebulizer so more tar can be added. It's pretty sad to watch but somehow they are both cancer free and have never had heart issues.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 1, 2013)

I was cleaning my garage over the weekend and I found my old box with various mj pipes. I found three plastic cases of salvia. I thought it would probably be old and dead. I smoked some before walking dead. Bad idea,  the salvia was alright, the show was hard to watch.
i had to rewatch the replay of the first 20 minutes...


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 1, 2013)

Tobacco does work in mysterious ways. I had an Aunt who used to smoke all day, everyday. When my mother finally decided to try and ween her sister off of tobacco after many, many years of addiction, she would roll up toilet paper and smoke it. She finally passed in her sleep @ the age of 81, cancer free, but she was as loony as a bed bug and was a schitzo.

But on that same note, I just had a friend pass of cancer after years of tobacco and mj use and he was only 40. But he would chain smoke those nasty ass ciggs!

Why, IDK?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 1, 2013)

That same grandfather lost his chain smoking sister to smoking/cancer when she was about 45.

I have two friends from HS with lung cancer right now.  Neither smokes though one smoked weed in college.  One will die in less than six months, one might make it another 18 months.   Both are the same age, same class and have been really good friends since HS.


----------



## SheriV (Apr 1, 2013)

whyquit.org


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 1, 2013)

who wants to kiss an ashtray mouth


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Apr 1, 2013)

if u want to quit, find this guys book and read it

Allen Carr - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

i was a heavy smoker for 20 years, i read his book, threw my smokes away and walked into the gym


----------



## charley (Apr 1, 2013)

WEED  =  Legalize it !!


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 1, 2013)

IronAddict said:


>




ρισπεκτ...


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> who wants to kiss an ashtray mouth




ι δο


Holly Valance - Kiss Kiss (Official Video - HD) - YouTube


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Watson (Apr 2, 2013)

hippy stoner was my 2nd choice for wife


----------



## nikos_ (Apr 3, 2013)

[h=1]Testmedica, Home Tests, Marijuana Drug Screen, Two Tests[/h]


Google it


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 3, 2013)

^^google your mom


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 3, 2013)

Day-day-dank


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## XYZ (Apr 3, 2013)

I think IA likes the green.  Just sayin'


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)

XYZ said:


> I think IA likes the green.  Just sayin'


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)

XYZ said:


> I and IA like the green.  Just sayin'


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 3, 2013)

dark geared god said:


>


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 3, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


>


----------



## longworthb (Apr 4, 2013)

Anthony Roberts.....
discuss?


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 5, 2013)




----------

